# Curing Pork belly no liquid coming out



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 4, 2020)

I started curing pork belly for bacon over a week ago now.  Normally there is decent amount of liquid that comes out.  This time there has been none?  I am pretty sure I used correct amounts.  Anything to worry about?


----------



## chopsaw (May 4, 2020)

It always varies for me . As long as your fridge temps are good , and you used the right amounts , I wouldn't worry .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2020)

As long as there is a little bit it's not a problem.
However if it's completely Dry, you might want to add a few TBS of cold water. It needs some liquid to transport the cure.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 4, 2020)

It pretty dry.  Will add little bit water.  Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (May 4, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> It pretty dry.  Will add little bit water.  Thanks.



A little bit means a few tablespoons. Not a cup.  Just wanted to make that clear.


----------

